# Slide Fire



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Check it out!!
Just ordered mine..................

http://slidefiresolutions.com/Product-SSAR-15.html


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Great, just another toy for the playstation rambos to show off to their friends while getting ready to defend their apartments(or mom's basement) from zombies.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

looks like a waste of ammo to me.

xdeano


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

i agree,,,,but i ordered one,,,,,,so if you dont like it,,,,sit back and ,,,well,,you know


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Are you going to have it in the store, and let people test it at the range? I would be interested to see how and if it really works first hand. Wouldn't ever buy one, but interested just the same.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Wilson, Timney, Les Baer, JP,,they all make great triggers,,,,,$150-$300. Worth it?? You can turn a mil spec trigger into a smooth 4# trigger with a little patience. I will have one to show,,,in this case show AND tell may not be necessary


----------



## Drefizzle (Jun 24, 2010)

It may be a tremendous waste of ammo and put stress on parts that aren't designed to do that....

But it does look like a ridiculous amount of fun. :rock:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Looks like fun. If it works the ATF will put them out of business. There was a company that did kind of the same thing for the 1022 and they were put of business. Becides really good for wearing out tubes should not hurt your rifle.


----------

